# NT Never played enough as a kid...



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Watch the sidebar for more siku videos!

To bad its 1: 32 May be a indoor idea for crappy days!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Rokenbok is 1/24 radio controlled trucks.


----------

